# Can anyone recommend a vet near Santander?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We are currently travelling around Morocco and return home via Santander on the 19th Jan travelling with Brittany Ferries. This is the first time we've travelled back to the UK via this route as we usually go via Dunquerque or Calais. We need to find a vet for our 2 dogs in order to have their pet passport checks & treatment etc and would greatly appreciate an address and telephone number of an English speaking vet that someone else has used and can recommend.

We anticipate being in or near to Salamanca around 3 days prior to boarding the ferry at Santander and we think 3 days before we travel would be the perfect timing to get our dogs seen by a vet.

I await your replies

Sue


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are currently travelling around Morocco and return home via Santander on the 19th Jan travelling with Brittany Ferries. This is the first time we've travelled back to the UK via this route as we usually go via Dunquerque or Calais. We need to find a vet for our 2 dogs in order to have their pet passport checks & treatment etc and would greatly appreciate an address and telephone number of an English speaking vet that someone else has used and can recommend.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue

Not able to help, but I'll give it a bump in the hope that one of our travellers in or from Spain will see it before it disappears off the front page and can help.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Keith! Fingers crossed! 

Sue


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Thanks Keith! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sue


Sue

You have a PM

Keith


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.
Hi Sonesta

Remember from our ealier PM's with yourself we have a well versed VET near us...if that fits into your travel plans :wink: .

Also a chance to catch-up would be good if I am around [rushing between UK-Morocco and inland Andalusia at the moment 8O ]

Ray


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Keith & Ray for your replies, it is much appreciated and the list of vets you PM'd to me Keith will be a great help I'm sure.

Thank you too Ray for the pm's & emails you sent me back in Sept prior to our departure for Morocco and I have since spoken to the vet at the Ceuta border, who has reassured me that with all the paperwork and health records. Rabies vaccinations etc etc that our 2 dogs have there should not be any problems at the Ceuta border with our 2 dogs. Obviously, I will post a report on here re my experience once we have actually crossed over so that fellow travellers can hear how we fared! Fingers crossed we will have a trouble free crossing.

Unfortunately, we will be unable to catch up with you on our return journey Ray as sadly, we are on a tight timetable and disappointingly, we will be having a whistlestop drive from Algeciras to Santander. 

Thanks for the offer though. 

Sue


----------

